# Bought a Springfield GI .45 today



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I turned 21 on Friday, and Saturday was the gunshow. I bought a stainless steel Springfield 1911 45er, it was $525 plus tax, ffl, and shipping. Then I got 50 fmj's and 25 jhp's. Altogether I spent $610. I could have saved maybe $20-30 going online, but I figure this way if something's wrong I can take a hour drive and have someone to bitch at.

Now I need to get some grips because the U.S. stamped wood ones aren't worth a damn.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats ReconNinja. I know a lot of folks who have the same pistol and are very happy with it. They do seem to like ball ammo better than HP at first till they get broke in. So far as the price don't look back and enjoy your new pistol. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> Well I turned 21 on Friday, and Saturday was the gunshow. I bought a stainless steel Springfield 1911 45


That's a great first (or any other) gun. Do you have any pics yet and how does it shoot?


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Nah I pick it up on Thursday(damn 3 day wait). Haven't even shot it yet. My last handgun was a dasa sigpro 9mm, this time I wanted a real handcannon. And the stainless finish makes it a fine dress gun as well. I just gotta do something about those grips. And I guess the hammer while I'm at it; does anyone know any good 1911 parts sites?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

A 1911 is far from what I'd consider a handcannon.

Before you go about adding parts that are not needed and can hinder function or reliability(especially if not fitted or installed properly) I would get proficient with that pistol first. The first upgrade a SA GI needs is good sights. After you put a good amount of rounds through you can consider where to go with it.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't imagine new grips and a skeletonized hammer would hinder functionality or reliability. 45 is quite a step up from 9mil, and as such I would call it a handcannon. It's not a .50, but it's .05 inches away from it.

I definitely want to replace the sights as you noted, can you point me in the right direction as far as a website to order sights from? Thanks


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday.. and Hope you enjoy the Springfield.. They are nice weapons.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't you dare complain about a 3 day wait. I've got a 6 month wait ahead of me. I really have to move somewhere else.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

6 months? god damn, is it still that long if you have a ccw? where do you live? im in fla and its 3days, if i had a ccw i could walk out with it.. i think my ordered magazines will get to me before the gun does.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Picked it up today, and it is awesome. My 11rd extended mag came today as well, fits like a glove.

Still haven't had any luck finding a site with good sights or hammers though.. found ajaxgrips.com for the grips though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and a dehorning job.

.45ACP is hardly a "handcannon." Ask Bob Wright, who posts here, about magnum revolvers.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

uh.. thanks 

I did see a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull that I really liked and would love to pick up.. maybe that qualify in yall's hearts a little better 8)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> I definitely want to replace the sights as you noted, can you point me in the right direction as far as a website to order sights from? Thanks


Try www.brownells.com or www.midwayusa.com for 1911 parts.


----------

